# How to make bass cover from PVC



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I was reading some articles on making bass and crappie attractors/cover. I came across one article that mentioned using PVC pipe but it didn't go into specifics. They mentioned that different structures attract different species. I was wondering if anyone knew how to make these attractors or know of a post or article detailing how to make them.
thanks!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I thought of making some for my pond. I was going to pour concrete around the pvc sticking out of a bucket then build a pvc tree attaching tees and elbows to form some type of arrangement that the fish would use. After a while it should start to grow algae which may make the fish more attracted to it. I havn't tried this yet but i figure it would be harder to snag with a lure vs. a tree branch. You may want to drill holes in the pvc to help sink it and also small fish can swim in and out. I'm pretty sure thats all there is to it. I do have some 6 " sections of pvc pipe that are about 5' long that i threw in hoping the catfish would enjoy. I would think the fish would use the pvc if placed in the right areas and it would last forever. I have a friend who uses pvc in his aquarium with gills and they seem to like it alot.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info Marshall.
The article I read said about the same thing. They took a 5 gal bucket and put a 4 to 6" PVC pipe in it and then poured cement into it, and let it set up. then they attached elbows and other pieces of PVC to make limbs. 
What one of the guys said was that a tree was more likely to hold crappies and that a structure that (more like a box?) would hold bass. They said that you want to make openings twice as large as the bass so that they can turn around easlily. 
If I get any more info I'll post it on here.
Thanks again.


----------

